# orphaned baby won't take bottle...please help!



## madgabmomma

My husband brought home a 3 week old boer doe night before last and I'm having a very hard time getting her to take a bottle. I started out using organic whole milk as that's what we used with our nubian weather last spring and he did great on it. She wanted nothing to do with it so I bought a new nipple thinking maybe that was it and that was a no go. We've tried 2 different kinds of nipples that I got from Tractor supply one is red and screws onto a coke bottle and the other is labeled for sheep and is black, bigger than the other one and streches over the bottle top. So today I bought some kid replacer even though my friends that raise goats advised against it and she seems to like that better, but still isn't taking even half of the reccommened dosage. I've tried feeding her 4x today and she's probably taken in a total of 4-5oz. She has been grazing on grass quite a bit but I know she needs the milk. Will she bo ok only drinking that much? She looks healthy and has been running around and playing. I also tried giving her a little bit of all stock feed which is what we feed our two adult goats and she seemed to not be able to really chew it very well. Please help me I'm so worried about this sweet girl!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines

Is the nipple flowing freely enough? It's odd that she will take some but not much. Usually once they get the hang of it or taste of it they will go to town because they are such little piggies. You could try cutting the nipple to make it flow more quickly. Was she dam raised up to the time you got her?


----------



## madgabmomma

I was thinking the same thing about how she'll take a little and then quit. She was nursing from her mother up until now. The lady we got her from told my hubby she is a triplet and her mom just couldn't feed all 3 anymore. It sounds fishy to me that she was fine foe 3 weeks but that's beside the point...we have her now reguardless.I've cut 3 different sized holes in nipples as well. Is like she's just w lazy nurser. She has even fallen asleep during bottle time?


Saanens N Alpines said:


> Is the nipple flowing freely enough? It's odd that she will take some but not much. Usually once they get the hang of it or taste of it they will go to town because they are such little piggies. You could try cutting the nipple to make it flow more quickly. Was she dam raised up to the time you got her?


 :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats

Get a temp on her in case she is getting sick.... if she was nursing well and stops... there is something a bit odd going on there.... :hug:


----------



## madgabmomma

toth boer goats said:


> Get a temp on her in case she is getting sick.... if she was nursing well and stops... there is something a bit odd going on there.... :hug:


Ok I've never taken goat temps today. Can I use a regular digital thermometer and whayctemp is normal?


----------



## toth boer goats

> Ok I've never taken goat temps today. Can I use a regular digital thermometer and whayctemp is normal?


 Yes.. you can....

normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5 ...you put it up the bum... make sure the goat hasn't been running around alot prior to getting a temp or has been in the sun... :wink:


----------



## madgabmomma

Ok her temp is 103.2 and she was lying down prior to me taking it and its cloudy out today. I guess I just keep trying with the bottle??


----------



## madgabmomma

Just tried again with bottle and she just backs away from it and kicks and cries. All she will eat is grass and hay. I even put some milk in a pan and she wasn't interested. I'm at a loss....


----------



## toth boer goats

Temp is good... :wink: 

Yes... keep trying the bottle.. maybe dress it up with karo syrup on the nipple and see if she likes that... 

Also make sure the milk is warm...test it on your wrist...make sure it isn't to hot or to cold... kids don't do well if it is cold.... 

You can also try a bucket if all else fails and see if she rather have it that way... :wink:


----------



## madgabmomma

Thank You so much for you're help! I think we're getting somewhere today  she's been taking 5oz every 4hrs today. That's much less than what the kid replacer suggests but its Well I can get her too take. She seems full and happy so I'm just gonna see how she does. Thanks again for you :kidred: 're responses and advice!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww...that is wonderful...glad she is doing better with the bottle....congrats... :clap: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## jduwall

glad she is doing better... post pics..if you can


----------



## madgabmomma

Here are some pictures of our Carlie girl.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww...2 precious and beautiful kids....  :thumb:


----------



## jodief100

You might try feed less frequently. Wait 8 hours between feedings and feed 3x a day. She may eat better if she gets hungry. Don't try to froce her for too long. if she won't eat well after 8 hours, wait until the next feeding and try again. Hunger is a good motivator and if she is eating grass and hay going a day with little milk won't hurt her any.


----------



## madgabmomma

Ok I'm a little worried that she's not drinking any more of the kid replacer. I tried going linger in-between feedings but no matter what she will only take 4-5 oz at a time. I tried feeding more often but then she wont take as much. The kid replacer package says for her age she should be drinking more than 3x what she's drinking right now. And she does seem a little thin to me now. Her ribs and spine are showing a little more and since she's a Boer I would assume she should be pretty stout? She is still grazing on grass, forage and hay all day. Will she be ok like this?


----------



## toth boer goats

How is her stool?

She is at the age where cocci and or worms can start....get a fecal done on her....to insure... that isn't what is making her lose weight....

How are you mixing the replacer?...making it to weak or to strong ....makes the kid not drink it.... maybe tinker with it and either put a bit more or less in it and see if she likes it better....


To stimulate appetite... you can give nutradrench for goats or give vit B complex shot....

Try tickling the tailhead ..on her top back area as she nurses....

make sure... you getting the temperature right on the replacer and the nipple flow right ...For flow... the nipple should milk like a goats teat.... vacuum free bottles are great ....because a kid will quickly stop drinking... if vacuum builds up in the bottle..... For temperature...about two degrees warmer than a human baby bottle.... 

Also make sure you monitor her temp if you think she isn't acting right... good luck :hug:


----------



## madgabmomma

Her temp is still fine and her stool is normal so that's good! I need a scale I guess so I can keep track of weight. I'm gonna order a different kind of nipple That a friend recommended. I hate that it's so hard to find good quality goat supplies around here and the vets know nothing. I mean I can read a book and know as much as he does for a lot less $. I will get a stool though to check for worms. Thanks again!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Your welcome... :thumb: 

I know exactly what you mean about vets...I seen it as well...it is a shame... :doh: 

Praying for the little one.... :hug: ray:


----------



## RoustaboutGoatLover

If i may, I have a 5 day old goat kid who is refusing to take to the bottle. He will only drink very little amounts ( 30ml ) at a time. I practically have to force feed him. Any tips?
I have also tried letting him drink just out of a bowl but he still refuses.


----------



## Jodi_berg

It's mostly because she's been dam raised for 3 weeks, it took about 24-36 hrs to convince my 2 week old dam raised kids to eat. I'm sure you will get there, just keep trying every cople of hours.


----------



## Tlambert95

I got a 4 week old boer buckling who had been dam raised until I got him. He was hogging the milk so they pulled him off the mother and sold him. The problem is that he is use to mom. I never could get him to drink from a bottle. However he took right to nursing on my nubian doe who happened thankfully to be in milk with her own single doeling. If you can get the temperature right of the milk and the nipple you might have a better chance. I am just thankful for my nubian cause without her I would have pulled all my hair out.


----------

